# Help Us Make Earth's Best Recant Ferber!!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Earth's Best Organic Baby food company has recently begun giving out advice on baby care and such, and are quoting Ferbers "Solving your child's sleep problems" book.

They are openly advocating CIO, among other things.

Hain/Celestial owns Earth's Best, and many of us over in Life With a Babe have sent emails pointing out the inaccuracy of their claims regarding infant sleep. We also told them we will no longer buy their products until they recant Ferber in their advice .

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=470380

this thread contains the link to the advice, and the "Contact Us" link at the top of the Earth's Best page.

PLEASE write to them and tell them that CIO is wrong! and that you will no longer buy their products until they stop advocating CIO!

Tell your friends, tell them to tell their friends! This online community is enormous, we can do it!


----------



## rachelmarie (Mar 21, 2005)

I wrote them. I can't believe the misinformation on their site. I don't understand why a company that makes _food_ is giving out information on _parenting_. Ridiculous.


----------



## lissabob (Dec 18, 2005)

I sent them a letter. I was shocked to see they think it's ok for a seven month old primarily on SOLIDS. Hm.. perhaps because they make more money that way?


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Yuck.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oops, will edit that!


----------



## risala (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you. I just emailed them.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Heinz owns almost 20% of Hain-Celestial, more than any other single stock holder...so they kind of own them...they own enough to be able to have a pretty firm say so in the business dealings that's for sure!

http://www.heinz.com/di/q12001/q120019.html


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Heinz owns almost 20% of Hain-Celestial, more than any other single stock holder...so they kind of own them...they own enough to be able to have a pretty firm say so in the business dealings that's for sure!

http://www.heinz.com/di/q12001/q120019.html


----------



## risala (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a lame generic response from Earth's Best. Anyone else?


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Sent a letter. I'm shocked they promote CIO.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

That's lame! And I agree, why do they have parenting advice on their website? It makes sense they really should be addressing food and nutrition, not sleep or other unrelated to eating topics.
Off to write a letter!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow. I continue to be astounded.
I can't stand that big name companies are more and more taking over the organic and natural products market. They see that more money is going into that particular market, and waste no time butting their greedy way in.

Still, I knew about Horizon... but for some reason, I really did not think that Earth's Best was involved with such things. That really makes me sad, because I love some of their products. Not to mention that in some grocery stores, that's the only "alternative" that they stock.

I tell you... this really sucks.
I'd expect that out of something like Gerber, perhaps... at least more than I'd expect it out of Earth's Best. Just makes no sense.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I sent an email last week and have gotten no reply.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh man, I'm so dissapointed in that company. I always thought they were one of the good ones









E-mailing now.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, and their marketing people must be a little out of it - I mean, hello? Crunchy Mamas buy your product. Crunchy mamas don't do CIO. Dur.


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

: me, too- thought they were a good one, i'm so bummed!

and i completely agree about the big guys taking over all the little ones- it is so HARD to figure out if there are even any good guys left, kwim?


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikirj*
I sent an email last week and have gotten no reply.

Ditto.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

I think that we'll make the biggest impact by speaking to the retailers. I spoke with the buyer for my local Natural Health Food Store. I told him I would not buy Earth's Best and that is the only organic baby food they carry. I told him why and he let me know that he would order the other brand ( I believe it's called Organic Baby). So I have to call him back and let him know what types we prefer. If enough moms tell their local stores, they're going to cut back on Earth's Best and Earth's Best will actually FEEL it.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

To update - I emailed them in mid-late June, they JUST replied this morning with a form email saying thanks and they'd fwd my suggestion on to someone else. Blah blah blah!!


----------



## Little Bear's Mama (Mar 20, 2003)

I received a written reply and coupons. You can find my statement here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...Earth%27s+Best


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I also received a written reply with some coupons, but if they are part of the Monsanto family, I am pretty sure I wont be buying any more of their food.

I also thought the written reply was pretty lame. It apologized for the inconvenience and said they would take into account my concerns with the doctor's advice on the website. They said customer feedback is an important role in the brand decision making process.

I would like to have received something a little more definitive. I am planning on writing a letter back to ask for some real action.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I posted this on the other thread:

Emailed that I'm boycotting and bringing this to the attention of my local NFS. They are the only retailers of EB in the area.

Along those lines, does anyone have a nice concise packet or article about this I can print and bring to the store today? If not, I'll try to write one tonight and post it so we can all bring it to our NFSs...








:


----------

